# How long was your lp after first egg? (update/Q post 11)



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I actually got a positive opk today! Now, I'm wondering how long the average lp is after 22 months of breastfeeding.. If you knew when you olulated, how long until af came?

Thanks!

(I've been pretty nervous about my fertility, hence the daily opk strips.. it would usually not be long enough for implantation, right?)


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't know average for PP, it can be anywhere from a few days to normal length. But some women do catch the first PP egg and end up going a couple years without a single period!


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

thanks sweety









as you probably know, we aren't ttc but we







last night and it turns out that my dh was a little too excited and may have pulled out a bit late









I'm having some insane tummy cramps and a bit of what looked like ewcm (or some of what he left behind) so I'm kinda shocked to suddenly be in the tww (or 4 day wait







)

I think we would be ok if I end up pregnant but I'm a total planner and have a hard time with the uncertainty









How are you, btw? I've been mia for a while but things are getting back to normal..


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
How are you, btw? I've been mia for a while but things are getting back to normal..

DF flies home in just under 2 weeks... about 5 days before I am set to O! and he will be home for 2 weeks, so right through O and the toughest part of the TWW!!!


----------



## annie2186 (Apr 13, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vegemamato* 
I actually got a positive opk today! Now, I'm wondering how long the average lp is after 22 months of breastfeeding.. If you knew when you olulated, how long until af came?

Thanks!

(I've been pretty nervous about my fertility, hence the daily opk strips.. it would usually not be long enough for implantation, right?)

I actually wasn't paying to close of attention for my first egg (not ENTIRELY sure I ovulated) but I had fertile CM and then about 10ish days later I got my period.......I DID DTD in the fertile window - which of course makes my blood run cold right now! LMAO

I just recently O'd again on day 56 of my first PP cycle - I'm interested to see what my LP will be as well.


----------



## finnegansmom (Jul 15, 2007)

My first LP after DS1 (af came back at 11 months) was 6 days? About the same after DS2 (oddly came back at 11 months to the day as well). The longest LP I have had while nursing is 9 days ( not counting the cycle I managed to get pregnant again). I've had them as short as 5 (I temp and use OPKs...)
Hope that helps.
Oh and I have taken b6 in the past...


----------



## etsdtm99 (Jun 19, 2009)

with my 1st i don't know what my 1st LP was, i'm not even sure i O'd before my 1st period since i was only 6.5 mo PP , but the 2nd time was charting and it was 8 days, and the next time i got pg (ended in miscarriage)

after my 2nd child, 10.5 mo PP, my first LP was 5 days, then 7, then 10 .. then it has taken 6 more cycles to slowly go from 10 to 12 days..


----------



## Chloe'sMama (Oct 14, 2008)

my first egg was on my 3rd cycle PP. I had a 11 day LP which was what I had pre DD. I am still breastfeeding my 18 month old dd.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

thought I'd update.. AF seems to have found me at only 3-4dpo









so far I only had a little pink/brown when I wiped but I'm assuming she'll be here in full force soon. It was a good ride while it lasted


----------



## dmpmercury (Mar 31, 2008)

I actually started charting about a month before my first ppaf and I had a 2 day lp. I know people do catch the first egg and get pregnant without a period so it varies or they have normal cycles once they start. I think if there was a sudden change in the nursing pattern it is more likely to be fertile but I had a change both times my af cameand did not have a long enough lp and I have friends who didn't have sudden chages and had a long enough lp to get pregnant with their first or second af.


----------



## vegemamato (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm wondering if what I had yesterday was really af since it was just spotting, and seems to have stopped (only a tiny bit of brown when I wiped this morning).. Do you think it could have been implantation?

I did have one instance of 1 tbsp of really dark brown/red mixed with cm but no clots whatsoever.. the rest has been brown/pink spotting only what I use the bathroom.

if it doesn't pick up, when should I test?


----------



## Marlet (Sep 9, 2004)

7 days for me. My cycles return as long and anov. Then they get down to my normal length but with a later o (which at first accounts for my short lp). Then the length fluctuates with my o moving up (average is cd23) and my lp lengthening.

That said, my DD3 was conceived with a short lp. The cycle before it was 10 days. I've read various places that that's too short normally but not in my case.









As far as testing IIRC my copy of TCOYF says you can reasonably test 16-18 days after your last instance of unprotected sex and be comfy the answer is accurate. I tested 14s after which for me was 11dpo if I remember right. Gotta love charting for showing you when you mess up.


----------



## HulaJenn (Oct 17, 2007)

Are you temping too? Because a positive OPK isn't enough to confirm O or know how many days in your LP you have/had. For a lot of women haveing AF at 4-6 dpo is not unusual for the first PP cycle. I wouldn't fret over any short LP until you've had a few cycles PP.


----------



## muppet729 (Feb 15, 2005)

Fwiw, my 1st pp cycle after dd2 (at 9mo) I ovulated approximately day 22 in my cycle and got pregnant- was forever arguing with my OB's office about what my due date was even though I KNEW when I had O'd because of all my signs







They kept wanting to put me a week earlier than I knew I would be... good thing I stuck to my guns too, 'cause dd3 was "late" by their calendar and "on time" by mine!









Just had my first full cycle pp after dd3 (at 14mo) and I went 42 days with my ovulation being on day 30. My temps were all over the place but relatively low and then spiked with a full thermal shift and my cervix/mucus aligned with that shift. My luteal phase this cycle was 12 days. WAAAAAYYY back when I was charting on a regular basis (I have been pregnant or in breastfeeding amenorrhea since April of 06), my luteal phases were always 12-16 days so I thought this was interesting since the actual length of my cycle was much longer than it used to be. I used to have one of those bodies that would have actually worked with the Calendar Rhythm method







Who knows what it will be like now?


----------

